# Need help in finding plastic trail arrows



## JCaldwell704 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey whats up,:thumbsup: 

I am marking a new trail and i am wanting to buy some yellow durable trail arrows. something to go around the whole trail to show riders the which way to go so looking to buy 50 to a 100 arrows. 

anybody know any companies that make arrows?

thanks yall


----------



## fishbum (Aug 8, 2007)

http://www.vosssigns.com/Arrows.htm


----------



## Megashnauzer (Nov 2, 2005)

i used voss signs for my trail markers. i got the reflective diamonds with reflective arrows. they work great both day and night and they're not to obtrusive.


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

The local builders around here cut arrows out of corrugated plastic sheeting, works well.


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

Another good source:

http://www.worldcupsupply.com/wcs-directional-arrow-signs.html


----------



## JCaldwell704 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey yall thanks, i really appreciate it and will use those sites.


----------



## fishbum (Aug 8, 2007)

Megashnauzer said:


> i used voss signs for my trail markers.


Ironically - I worked for them summers when I was in college! We used to pump out ALOT of posted signs - I was their hero because with my long arms I could really work a silkscreen press and drying rack very quickly... ugh, that was 27 yrs ago


----------



## JamR (Feb 22, 2005)

I've had good luck with the aluminum "Trailite" markers, and they are pretty inexpensive....box of 100 for around $99.00

They are pretty unobtrusive visually, and are very durable.

http://www.forestry-suppliers.com/product_pages/View_Catalog_Page.asp?mi=6431


----------

